# Huskee Riding Mower Runs Choppy?



## Jeeper6262 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just bought a used 2004 Huskee Rider 18HP hydrostatic 42"

It ran fine the first few times I used it although it did suddenly stop right at the end of cutting the first time I used it, ran choppy then went away the second and third times I used it. Last I went to start it, nothing. When I did get it started it ran for about a minute then stopped. I figured it was the battery.

I changed the spark plug, air filter and cleaner, bought a brand new battery. I think the fuel filter is fine. After charging the battery it started up after a bit of trying, ran for about 5 minutes, ran choppy then eventually stopped. Tried to start it up again and wouldn't start so I walked away for an hour, came back, did the same thing. Ran for a few minutes, then quit. I checked the battery, 12.8v, when running it's around 13.3v. 

Can anyone suggest what I can try? Something else kind of weird... I don't know a ton about throttle controls but when it up it seems to run better than all the way up. All the way up, as if I was going to start cutting, makes it run even choppier.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Check your vent on the fuel cap. Been seeing several mowers in the shop with the fuel cap vent plugged by an insect nest. It will cause issues because the tank draws a vacuum and can't draw enough fuel. Leave it sit and it starts up because it caught up with the fuel. Could also be an ignition coil issue. They tend to start dying after a few minutes of running when they start to fail, but that seems less likely than a fuel issue in your case. Did you pull the fuel bowl on the carburetor and check for water/dirt/etc? Is the tank clean? Try replacing the fuel filter anyway, even if it looked clean. I've seen them varnish up just like a carb and not let fuel through.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to agree with Country Boy.I've been getting a few of the same problems,in my shop,too,especially if they sat a while out side.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Twins are known for killing batteries, alot of motor to crank over. Usually, the starter goes along with the battery, hopefully you bot a large enough newer battery .

On my twins and singles i use a piece of clear gas rated tubing , to see if the gas is actually flowing to the carb- id suggest changing the fuel filter, and if it has been sitting- the fuel line- the rubber degrades over time . A good carb cleaning wouldnt hurt either . Id also double check and see how strong the spark is - make sure its a nice bright blue flame.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> *Twins are known for killing batteries*, alot of motor to crank over. Usually, the starter goes along with the battery, hopefully you bot a large enough newer battery .
> .....


Think I need to start paying attention to the battery? After all it is only 8 yrs old. From the way the engine turns over one could never tell it was on its last leg.


----------



## Jeeper6262 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a buddy over to take a look at things with me... Took the cylinder head off, everything looks fine. Tightened everything back up and started up. After some playing started up with the same symptoms as before. Runs for a minute then cuts out. My buddy seems to think it's getting too much gas and is always getting flooded. Spark plug is always soaked. This was yesterday. Gonna fire it up today and see what I get. I want to take apart and clean the carb but I don't really know what I'm doing or what to look for.


----------



## Jeeper6262 (Jun 14, 2011)

carb cleaned, runs great so far. Pin on the float was stuck. So far so good.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going!


----------

